# The New Vivexotic Range Explained



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi, Paul here from Hagen, manufacturers of the Vivexotic vivarium range. 

Since the re-launch of Vivexotic in October we have been following the comments and feedback posted on this forum very carefully and would like to address your concerns and let you know the actions we have taken to overcome the points raised.

In brief, we have seen 3 key issues raised by forum members:

*1. Rough feel to ventilation holes in the aluminium rails.*

*2. Overly tight slidestopper plug can be difficult to remove.*

*3. Concern and some confusion over re-sizing the vivarium dimensions and the change in the ventilation system in the Viva range.*

I'll address these one at a time.

*1. Ventilation holes:* We acknowledge that there was an issue with the cutting of the ventilation holes in the rails, resulting in slightly rough cuts in some cases. We would like to thank forum members for bringing this to our attention and we have acted swiftly to rectify it. We immediately performed a full quality control check on all our stocks, as well as replacing stock already held by our distribution partners. Our manufacturing company performed similar checks and a 100% QC check is currently in place, i.e. every item leaving the factory is checked prior to packing. Due to your understandable concerns we felt we could further improve the finish, so we have also manufactured a special plastic cover which can be clipped into the ventilation holes, should you feel that this would be beneficial. This cover still allows full air flow through the vent, but prevents any substrate, live food or animal part entering the vent hole. The likelihood of any reptile being injured by these vents is incredibly small, but we have taken the view that it is better to be safe than sorry and want to ensure you are confident that your animals are safe and secure in their home. 

These vent covers will shortly be included in all Viva vivaria as standard and will also be available free of charge to any existing owners. To place an order for these please send an email to [email protected] listing your name, address and the vivarium model and size purchased. For more information on these clips please take a look at the presentation linked below. 

*2. Slidestopper:* The original design for the slidestopper worked perfectly in testing, but manufacturing tolerances resulted in some of the plugs fitting too tightly. Again we have acted and completely redesigned the slidestopper plug. The new design utilises an 'easy clip' design which is much easier to insert and remove. Again, these will be available very soon and will be sent free of charge to existing owners contacting us at the email address above.

*3. Range Improvements:* We realise that we may not have effectively communicated the real benefits of the new ventilation system, the resizing of the vivaria and the other benefits of the new Vivexotic range to all of you. To explain the improvements in full we have produced a presentation which may be viewed using the following link: http://www.hagen.com/news/other/Vivexotic_the_improvements_explained.pdf

We are a family run business that have been successfully trading in the UK for 30 years and globally for more than 50 and our ethos has always been to consider the needs of the animal, first and foremost. It is certainly not in our best interests to produce any product which causes harm in any way and we will always act quickly to solve any unforeseen problems that may arise .

Once again, we would like to thank all forum members for your valued feedback. For more information on the full Vivexotic range please visit uk.hagen.com/vivexotic. If you have any specific questions, or would like to pre-register for the plastic ventilation caps or the new easy clip slidestopper, you can contact our Customer Services dept. at [email protected]. 

Thank you,

Paul


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

The plastic inserts for the ventilation slits have arrived here at LFBP HQ and I can safely say they 100% address the issue of dangerous ventilation slits.

A nice simple fix they just clip straight into the raw aluminium slit and give a nice smooth rounded plastic finish so no more worries of trapped toes, dangerous nose rub and substrate being lodged in the slits. 

Well Done Viv Exotic for addressing the issue so promptly. 

Just waiting now for the redesigned door stopper and then livefoodsbypost.co.uk will be stocking the viva vivariums again.


----------



## Spreebok (Jul 4, 2012)

Thankyou for the visual/presentation on the size changes! I was getting a bit flustered on the 3ft vivs not being 3ft (33" instead of 36"), as the rest of my vivs are the old LX36, and stacking them means that a new viva would not be equal to the others (Yeah, I like things even haha). But the extra depth works out for the intentions of using it to house my Hognoses and their rubs.


----------

